# 12' Fight for Revival



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

il court des rumeurs sur la future implémentation des nouveaux processeurs Montevina sur la gamme apple, c'est super.... mais je souhaiterai qu'en plus, il soit recommercialisé des MacBook Pro au format du 12'.

Pourquoi ?

- Le format est plus facilement transportable que le que MacBook Air (moins grand, ...) et plus facilement utilisable que le MacBook ou MacBook Air sur une tablette de siège SNCF ou d'avion.
- L'écran suffit largement pour une utilisation bureautique, et la possibilité d'y adjoindre un écran externe peut en faire une machine de bureau
- Le clavier est le même que celui du MacBook Pro
- le son est d'une super qualité par rapport au macBook Air
l'autonomie serait supérieure avec en plus la possibilité de changer la batterie
- la connectique (FireWire 400, Ports USB, lecteur DVD intégré, port ethernet....) est sans commune mesure avec le MacBook Air
- la carte graphique dédiée permet de meilleures performances
- l'épaisseur plus grande, que le MacBook Air, permet d'avoir des disques durs de plus grande capacité, et permet de tout mettre dans la boîte

Donc si pour ces raisons, et peut être d'autres encore, je vous invite à rejoindre ce fil en exprimant votre souhait pour un nouveau 12', qui serait à mon sens un outil super pour les utilisateurs nomades, professionnels, étudiants, voire pour une utilisation en tant que machine de bureau.

Si on est nombreux... je transmettrai une synthèse à APPLE, et tenterai de faire la même chose sur les forums d'APPLE regardant les Powerbook 12'.

dans cette attente, merci, et je vous fais part de mon voeux (cela me rappelle mes lettres aux père noël, )

MacBook Pro 12' écran LED, proc. 2,4 Ghz RAM 4 GO HD 320 Go, carte graphique avec 256 Mo de Ram, superdrive, 3 ports USB, Ethernet, FireWire 400 et 800, batterie pour une autonomie de 5 heures. Poids : 2,2 kg.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (22 Juillet 2008)

OK je suis un malade, mais cela vaut le coup d'être tenté... alors si vous aimez votre 12' comme aucun autre Mac, rejoignez la croisade pour la renaissance du 12'.... 


Merci à tous, et puis comme ça ma psy me prendra peut être pour un mac moins malade...


----------



## pumauer (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour!
Moi je suis totalement d'accord, sur toute la ligne! Le 12" a en effet d'immenses avantages, dont j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de parler quelque part dans les forums de Macgé.


----------



## maxpower (19 Août 2008)

Exactement, j'ai un ibook 12 , et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis de transport ou quoi que ce soit. Il est hyper mobile, l'écran est largement assez grand pour un portable, franchement c'est top.

Le macbook air pour moi c'est du pipo, il est sortit juste pour faire de la pub pour apple, et 
montrer qu'au niveau innovation apple est largement au dessus de ses concurrents.

En quelques sortes c'est le genre de produit qui fait parler de lui, et le genre de produit qui fait que les gens s'intéressent à l'univers mac. 
Pour le reste honnêtement je ne vois pas l'intérêt qu'a le macbook air... très peu sont les personnes à en avoir réellement l'utilité ..... et les finances, parce que niveau rapport/prix... bof bof.


Enfin cela reste mon avis qui est totalement subjectif :love: .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Août 2008)

c'est mal.... mais c'est bon, je ne pense toutefois pas franchir le cap, pas tellement pour le format mais surtout à cause des limitations inhérente à cette machine, son prix... et l'écran glossy, sinon c'est une machine superperfomante par rapport à un G4, mais pour les performances j'ai un MBP...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Moi , j'ai du mal a trimballer mon macbook , il est vrai que le format 12" est bien mieux , mais faut pas rêver , le 12" ne reviendra pas : concurrence avec le mba et avec le blackbook...
Il est magnifique le pb 12"


----------



## brunobreizh (9 Septembre 2008)

Je suis avec toi ! Je trouve que le 12' en 4/3 est largement suffisant pour une utilisation nomade, et d'une compacité supérieure au 13' 16/9 des macBook. Je regrette aussi ce changement de format, imposé par l'air du temps ...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2008)

Zêtes mignons les gars... :love:


Enfin on peut réver hein  D'autant plus qu'actuellement, il est tout à fait possible d'avoir une résolution bien supérieure à du 1024*768 sur un écran de 12 pouces ( on a bien du 320*240 sur les iPod, alors... )


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Septembre 2008)

pour faire "pression", mais cela ne fait que commencer, et la vague des mini PC, conjuguée aux succès grandissant d'APPLE pour une clientèle nomade (Hier dans le TGV LYON PARIS de 14h46 que des Macs dans la partie basse de mon wagon (un PB 15', un Ibook 12', un MacBook Blanc et votre serviteur) et pas un PC... je ne désespère pas surtout que le jolie jeune fille assise en face de moi, me confirmait qu'elle aussi avait un PB 12' chez elle.... Peut être que le Mac c'est aussi un  moyen créer une communauté ou de faire des renontres http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/coucou.gif


----------



## pumauer (13 Septembre 2008)

N'empêche, dans la conjoncture actuelle, un revival (du genre Powerbook 12", pourquoi pas wide, avec meilleure résolution d'écran, prise magsafe, absence de lecteur optique pour alléger le poids, meilleure autonomie, pour un prix raisonnable) ferait très certainement un absolu et véritable carton. Mais Apple n'est jamais revenu sur un ancien produit, il me semble, et il est notoire qu'ils ont des projets en tête. Je suis sûr qu'ils vont nous sortir quelque chose d'étonnant dans pas très longtemps...Quelque chose qui pourrait même reléguer définitivement le netbook (voire le Powerbook) dans les oubliettes de l'Histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

Ils sont bien revenus a l'ancien format avec le nano 4g , alors pourquoi-pas avec un ordi ?


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (13 Septembre 2008)

Bravo Emmanuel94,
   d'avoir lancé ce fil sur le 12". Personnellement mon Powerbook 12" me permet à la fois d'être très nomade (écriture d'un scénario cet été dans un coin paumé sur la Baltique puis au coeur du Gers) et réactif en vidéo (montage même en HD sur Final Cut Pro en le branchant sur un écran externe). 

   Dans trois mois, il aura trois ans et, s'il n'a pas un souci d'ici là, je devrai chercher un autre engin car je sais qu'il entre dans la zone de vieillesse mais, moi non plus, rien de ce que je vois actuellement ne me correspond...

   Amicalement,
       Patrick

NB Travaillant dans le cinéma, je ne peux faire le crime de voir un film sur un portable, raison pour laquelle son format 4/3 me va très bien. Pour lutter pour la survie du 12", il faut aussi expliquer en amont l'aberration d'une telle utilisation (sauf pour des séries télé prévues pour avec davantage de gros plans). Apple ayant toujours eu une certaine tendresse pour ceux qui ne mangent pas forcément avec les doigts, je veux croire qu'il y en a encore qui réfléchissent à donner une suite au 12"...


----------



## pumauer (13 Septembre 2008)

Attendons de voir ce qu'ils vont sortir. C'est sûr que c'est pas évident de trouver un équivalent aujourd'hui à cette incroyable petite machine. Enfin si, il y en a un, si l'on veut bien se replonger dans le monde du PC et de ...Vista. Packard Bell (oui, je sais...) fait des 12 pouces avec lecteur dvd externe fourni, ce qui allège le poids de la machine (qui ne fait que 1,6 kg). Voilà un concept intéressant! Entre le netbook, le macbook air et le powerbook. Nul doute qu'il y a là un petit coup de génie...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Septembre 2008)

certains pensent que le non développement d'un nouveau 12' tient dans une ou plusieurs des raisons suivantes :

- remplacement par le MacBook 
- développement du MacBook Air

Dans le deux cas les machines sont très différentes du 12, en premier lieu il n'y a pas de carte graphique dédiée dans ces deux ordinateurs, alors même si un mac n'est pas fait pour des hardcore gamers, le fait de bénéficier d'une carte graphique indépendante est gage de meilleures performances graphiques que les chipset intégrés.

Le MacBook ne peut remplacer le PB 12 en tant que tel :
- le clavier est différent
- le format ultra compact du 12
- l'écran mat et non glossy
- les bords tranchants du MacBook extrêmement désagréable lorsque l'utilise sur ces genoux
- l'aspect alu 
- enfin même avec des performances générales en retrait (processeur G4...) les performances graphiques du PB 12 n'ont pas à rougir face à celle du MacBook


Quant au MacBook Air, en dehrs du fait que cette machine est destinée aux ultra nomades elle aussi, c'est bien le seul point commun que l'on peut reconnaître à cette machine avec nos merveilleux PB 12'.
Pour le reste les différences et les limitations inhérentes du fait du format retenu pour le MB air en font une machine unique.

Alors je ne désespère pas de revoir le 12' utilisé comme format pour de nouveaux MacBook pro


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Emmanuel , je peux avoir un powerbook 12" 1ghz pour 299 , je saute le pas ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Emmanuel , je peux avoir un powerbook 12" 1ghz pour 299 , je saute le pas ?


à mon sens oui, d'abord si tu n'as pas de PB 12' le plaisir de la découverte est déjà un argument, simplement il faut intégrer dans le coût :
- un nouveau disque dur de 160 à 250 Go environ 100 &#8364;
- souvent le lecteur superdrive est récalcitrant : 80 &#8364;
et puis le remplacement de la batterie si celle ci est usée : 99 USD
- une barette de 1 Go de RAM

en gros cela fait 250 à 300 &#8364; de coûts pour le booster, mais si tu cherches un portable très nomade, costaud et pratique, oui... sinon si tu as des plans sur des 12' n'hésites pas j'ai deux collègues qui souhaitent switcher sur mac avec des PB 12' ( à défaut ils prendraient des MacBook)


----------



## imacg5mortel (14 Septembre 2008)

ouiiiiii Saute le pas :love:
Il sera ta machine principale??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Non , je compte le coupler à un mac mini ou un imac 
@ Emmanuel : il y a tous les accessoires d'origine avec , alors si un de tes collègues est intéressé...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Septembre 2008)

s'il sa'git d'un modèle en parfait état cela vaut peut être le coût à 300 , mais le problème c'est que cette machine si elle fonctionne parfaitement sous léopard est 50 % moins performante que les dernières versions du PB 12 à 1,33 et 1,5 Ghz, et surtout il lui manque deux des fonctions très sympas de dernière version (Rev D à 1,5 Ghz) le trackpad multi fonction (pas multi touch) et le le mécanisme de protection du disque dur.

Pour mes collègues je leur ai conseillé de surveiller les ventes de PB 12 Rev D à 1,5 Ghz, les fonctions, et la puissance de ces machines valant largement les surcouts...

par contre je recherche une pièce détachée : il s'agit de la pièce en tissu, ou en mousse, qui masque l'entrée du superdrive, si vous en vendez une, si vous savez ou je peux l'acheter ou si vous connaissiez son nom, d'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Bon j'ai presque choisi 
Soit un imac alu 2ghz plus powerbook 12" 1ghz ou alors attendre un nouveau macbook...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Septembre 2008)

surtout par rapport au MacBook, j'ai tenté de le changer par un MacBook et honnêtement si les performances du MacBook sont biens supérieures, la facilité d'usage du PB en fait une machine très particulière et vraiment attachante. Maintenant c'est mon épouse qui utilise le MacBook...

le seul bémol c'est peut être la sortie de nouveaux macbook "alu", je demande à voir... mais de toute manière je ne compte pas investir immédiatement.


----------



## Dr.Slump (28 Septembre 2008)

Pareil pour moi, mon iBook 12" me suit vraiment partout où je vais depuis 4 ans. Je dois bientôt changer maintenant, et si Apple ne sort pas un 12" d'ici les mois qui viennent, j'irai très probablement voir du coté des pc, qui eux, n'ont pas abandonné le 12" ...

Un lenovo thinkpad oh yeah


----------

